# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  شركات سوق عمان المالي !!

## الامير الاردني

القطاع المالي البنوك 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
البنك الاسلامي الاردني للتمويل والاستثمار البنك الاسلامي الأردني JOIB 111001 1 
البنك الاردني الكويتي الأردني الكويتي JOKB 111002 1 
البنك التجاري الأردني البنك التجاري الأردني JOGB 111003 1 
بنك الاسكان للتجارة والتمويل بنك الاسكان THBK 111004 1 
بنك الاستثمار العربي الاردني بنك الاستثمار العربي AJIB 111005 1 
بنك الانماء الصناعي بنك الانماء الصناعي INDV 111006 1 
بنك الاتحاد بنك الاتحاد UBSI 111007 1 
بنك المؤسسة العربية المصرفية/الاردن بنك االمؤسسة العربية ABCO 111009 1 
البنك الاردني للاستثمار والتمويل الاردني للاستثمار JIFB 111014 1 
بنك المال الأردني بنك المال EXFB 111017 1 
بنك سوسيته جنرال الأردن بنك سوسيته جنرال الأردن MEIB 111020 1 
بنك القاهرة عمان بنك القاهرة عمان CABK 111021 1 
بنك الاردن بنك الاردن BOJX 111022 1 
البنك الاهلي الاردني البنك الاهلي JONB 111033 1 
البنك العربي البنك العربي ARBK 113023 1 

التأمين 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الشرق الاوسط للتأمين الشرق الاوسط للتأمين MEIN 121002 1 
المتحدة للتأمين المتحدة للتأمين UNIN 121008 1 
الاراضي المقدسة للتأمين الاراضي المقدسة HOLI 121010 1 
اليرموك للتأمين اليرموك للتأمين YINS 121011 1 
العرب للتأمين على الحياة والحوادث العرب للتأمين ARIN 121017 1 
الاتحاد العربي الدولي للتأمين الاتحاد العربي AIUI 121020 1 
التأمين الوطنية التأمين الوطنية NAAI 121021 1 
الاردن الدولية للتأمين الاردن الدولية للتأمين JIJC 121022 1 
العربية الالمانية للتأمين الالمانية للتأمين AGICC 121024 1 
التأمين الاسلامية التأمين الاسلامية TIIC 121025 1 
الضامنون العرب الضامنون العرب ARAS 121026 1 
النسر العربي للتأمين النسر العربي للتأمين AAIN 121003 2 
التأمين الاردنية التأمين الاردنية JOIN 121004 2 
التأمين العامة العربية العامة العربية GARI 121005 2 
دلتا للتأمين دلتا للتأمين DICL 121006 2 
القدس للتأمين القدس للتأمين JERY 121007 2 
الاردنية الفرنسية للتأمين الأردنية الفرنسية JOFR 121009 2 
جراسا للتأمين جراسا للتأمين GERA 121012 2 
المنارة للتأمين المنارة للتأمين ARSI 121013 2 
الشرق العربي للتأمين الشرق العربي للتأمين AALI 121014 2 
الواحة للتأمين الواحة للتأمين OASI 121015 2 
الاردن والخليج للتأمين الخليج للتأمين JOGI 121016 2 
فيلادلفيا للتأمين فيلادلفيا للتأمين PHIN 121018 2 
المجموعة العربية الأوروبية للتأمين العربية الأوروبية AMMI 121023 2 
المجموعة العربية الاردنية للتأمين المجموعة للتأمين ARGR 121027 2 
شركة البركة للتكافل بركة تكافل ARAI 121031 2 
المتوسط والخليج للتأمين - الأردن ميد غلف - الاردن MDGF 121032 2 
تأمين القروض السكنية داركم DRKM 121033 2 
الاولى للتأمين الاولى للتأمين FINS 121034 2 

الخدمات المالية المتنوعة 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
المحفظة الوطنية للاوراق المالية المحفظة الوطنية NPSC 131018 1 
الاستثمارية القابضة للمغتربين الاردنيين الاستثمارية القابضة JEIH 131025 1 
الثقة للاستثمارات الاردنية الثقة للاستثمارات JOIT 131039 1 
الاتحاد للاستثمارات المالية الاتحاد للاستثمارات UINV 131069 1 
الاردنية لضمان القروض ضمان القروض JLGC 131071 1 
المستثمرون العرب المتحدون المستثمرون المتحدون UAIC 131079 1 
الشرق العربي للاستثمارات المالية والاقتصادية شرق عربي للاستثمارات AEIV 131082 1 
الصقر للاستثمار والخدمات المالية الصقر للاستثمارات FIFS 131088 1 
الامين للاستثمار الامين للاستثمار AAFI 131089 1 
المتحدة للاستثمارات المالية المتحدة المالية UCFI 131090 1 
بيت الاستثمار للخدمات المالية بيت الاستثمار INVH 131226 1 
الأمل للاستثمارات المالية الأمل للاستثمارات AMAL 131231 1 
العربية للاستثمارات المالية العربية للاستثمارات AFIN 131070 2 
الاردنية لاعادة تمويل الرهن العقاري اردنية للرهن العقاري JMRC 131105 2 
العالمية للوساطة والأسواق المالية العالمية للوساطة IBFM 131224 2 
إدارة المحافظ والخدمات الاستثمارية للعملاء أموال انفست AMWL 131227 2 
اوتاد للاستثمارات المالية والعقارية اوتاد للاستثمارات AWTD 131244 2 
شيركو للأوراق المالية شيركو SHBC 131248 2 
السنابل الدولية للاستثمارات الاسلامية(القابضة) السنابل الدولية SANA 131249 2 
البلاد للاوراق المالية والاستثمار البلاد للاستثمارات BLAD 131250 2 
الأولى للتمويل الأولى للتمويل FIFI 131251 2 
الاردنية للادارة والاستشارات الاردنية للاستشارات JOMC 131252 2 
المستقبل العربية للاستثمار المستقبل العربية FUTR 131258 2 
السالم للاستثمار السالم SALM 131260 2 
الكفاءة للاستثمارات المالية والاقتصادية الكفاءة للاستثمارات KAFA 131267 2 
تهامة للاستثمارات المالية تهامة للاستثمارات THMA 131268 2 
الأردن الأولى للاستثمار الأردن الأولى FRST 131269 2 
أبعاد الاردن والامارات للاستثمار التجاري أبعاد الاستثمارات JEDI 131271 2 
دارات الاردنية القابضة دارات DARA 131274 2 
سبائك سابك SABK 131275 2 

العقارات 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
بيت المال للادخار والاستثمار للاسكان بيتنا BAMB 111027 1 
الشامخة للاستثمارات العقارية والمالية الشامخة العقارية VFED 131011 1 
الأردن دبي للأملاك الأردن دبي للأملاك REIN 131017 1 
الاتحاد لتطوير الاراضي تطوير الاراضي ULDC 131073 1 
التجمعات لخدمات التغذية والاسكان التجمعات لخدمات التغذية والاسكان JNTH 131076 1 
التجمعات الاستثمارية المتخصصة التجمعات الاستثمارية SPIC 131077 1 
تطوير العقارات تطوير العقارات REDV 131087 1 
الشرق العربي للإستثمارات العقارية الشرق العربي العقارية REAL 131218 1 
العقارية الأردنية للتنمية العقارية الأردنية JRCD 131229 1 
عمد للاستثمار والتنمية العقارية عمد للاستثمار AMAD 131234 1 
الإحداثيات العقارية الإحداثيات العقارية IHCO 131236 1 
إعمار للتطوير والاستثمار العقاري إعمار للتطوير العقاري EMAR 131237 1 
المعاصرون للمشاريع الاسكانية المعاصرون COHO 131241 1 
الموارد للتنمية والاستثمار الموارد للتنمية والاستثمار JOMA 131027 2 
العرب للتنمية العقارية عرب كورب ARED 131092 2 
المحفظة العقارية الاستثمارية المحفظة العقارية PETT 131101 2 
شركة المستثمرون والشرق العربي للاستثمارات الصناعية والعقارية الصناعية العقارية IEAI 131217 2 
الانماء العربية للتجارة والاستثمارات العالمية الانماء العربية INMA 131225 2 
الأردنية للتعمير المساهمة العامة القابضة تعمير الاردنية القابضة TAMR 131239 2 
ميثاق للاستثمارات العقارية ميثاق MEET 131240 2 
زهرة الاردن للاستثمارات العقارية والفنادق زهرة الاردن ZAHI 131242 2 
الشرق الاوسط للاستثمارات المتعددة الشرق الاوسط المتعددة MEDI 131245 2 
الكفاءة للاستثمارات العقارية الكفاءة HIPR 131246 2 
اتحاد المستثمرون العرب للتطوير العقاري اتحاد المستثمرون UNAI 131247 2 
الاردن الدولية للاستثمار الاردن الدولية للاستثمار JIIG 131253 2 
شركة الديرة للاستثمار والتطوير العقاري ديرة DERA 131255 2 
القصور للمشاريع العقارية القصور PRED 131257 2 
التحديث للاستثمارات العقارية التحديث THDI 131265 2 
ارض النمو للتطوير والاستثمار العقاري ارض النمو ARDN 131266 2 
المهنية للاستثمارات العقارية والاسكان المهنية PROF 131270 2 
داماك للتطوير العقاري الاردنية داماك DMAC 131273 2 
المتكاملة لتطوير الاراضي والاستثمار المتكاملة لتطوير الاراضي والاستثمار ATTA 141036 2 
مجمع الضليل الصناعي العقاري مجمع ضليل الصناعي IDMC 141106 2 


قطاع الخدمات الخدمات الصحية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
البلاد للخدمات الطبية البلاد الطبية ABMS 131002 1 
الدولية للاستثمارات الطبية الدولية الطبية ICMI 141021 1 
المجموعة الاستشارية الاستثمارية المجموعة الاستشارية الاستثمارية CICO 131207 2 

الخدمات التعليمية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الزرقاء للتعليم والاستثمار الزرقاء للتعليم ZEIC 131051 1 
العربية الدولية للتعليم والاستثمار الدولية للتعليم AIEI 131052 1 
مدارس الاتحاد مدارس الاتحاد ITSC 131093 1 
البتراء للتعليم البتراء للتعليم PEDC 131221 1 
الإسراء للتعليم والإستثمار الإسراء للتعليم AIFE 131220 2 
فيلادلفيا الدولية للاستثمارات التعليمية جامعة فيلادلفيا PIEC 131222 2 

الفنادق و السياحة 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
العربية الدولية للفنادق العربية الدولية للفنادق AIHO 131005 1 
التجمعات للمشاريع السياحية التجمعات للمشاريع السياحية MERM 131019 1 
الفنادق والسياحة الاردنية الفنادق والسياحة JOHT 131003 2 
الحمة المعدنية الاردنية الحمة المعدنية HIMM 131014 2 
البحر المتوسط للاستثمارات السياحية البحر المتوسط MDTR 131035 2 
زارة للاستثمار القابضة زارة للاستثمار ZARA 131067 2 
الشرق للمشاريع الاستثمارية الشرق للمشاريع AIPC 131078 2 
الدولية للفنادق والاسواق التجارية الدولية للفنادق والاسواق MALL 131098 2 
عمان للتنمية والاستثمار عمان للتنمية AMDI 131104 2 
الأردن لتطوير المشاريع السياحية تطوير المشاريع JPTD 131211 2 
وادي الشتا للاستثمارات السياحية وادي الشتا WIVA 131235 2 
الركائز للاستثمار الركائز RICS 131261 2 
النموذجية للمطاعم النموذجية للمطاعم FOOD 131272 2 

النقل 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
السلام الدولية للنقل والتجارة السلام للنقل SITT 131034 1 
الموحدة للنقل والخدمات اللوجستية الموحدة للنقل UNIF 131066 1 
النقليات السياحة الاردنية /جت النقليات السياحة/جت JETT 131080 1 
المقايضة للنقل والاستثمار المقايضة للنقل NAQL 131208 1 
عالية -الخطوط الجوية الملكية الأردنية الملكية الأردنية RJAL 131213 1 
الخطوط البحرية الوطنية الاردنية الخطوط البحرية SHIP 131012 2 
الثقة للنقل الدولي الثقة للنقل TRTR 131055 2 
الاردنية للاستثمار والنقل السياحي / الفا النقل السياحي/الفا ALFA 131083 2 
مسافات للنقل المتخصص مسافات للنقل MSFT 131243 2 
المتكاملة للنقل المتعدد المتكاملة للنقل ABUS 131256 2 
رم للنقل السياحي المتخصص رم للنقل السياحي RUMM 131262 2 
الفاتحون العرب للصناعة و التجارة الفاتحون العرب FATI 141218 2 

التكنوليوجيا و الاتصالات 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الاتصالات الأردنية الاتصالات الأردنية JTEL 131206 1 
البحرينية الأردنية للتقنية و الاتصالات بتلكو الأردن FTGR 131060 2 
الفارس الوطنية للاستثمار والتصدير الفارس الوطنية CEBC 131232 2 

الاعلام 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
المؤسسة الصحفية الاردنية /الرأي الرأي PRES 131013 1 
الاردنية للصحافة والنشر /الدستور الدستور JOPP 131030 1 
الطباعون العرب الطباعون العرب APRW 131075 2 

الطاقة والمنافع 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الكهرباء الاردنية الكهرباء الاردنية JOEP 131004 1 
كهرباء محافظة اربد كهرباء اربد IREL 131010 1 
مصفاة البترول الأردنية /جوبترول مصفاة الاردن /جوبترول JOPT 142041 1 
البترول الوطنية البترول الوطنية NAPT 141103 2 

الخدمات التجارية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
المركز الاردني للتجارة الدولية المركز الاردني JITC 131023 1 
التسهيلات التجارية الاردنية التسهيلات التجارية JOTF 131062 1 
الاهلية للمراكز التجارية المراكز التجارية ABLA 131064 1 
المتخصصة للتجارة والاستثمارات المتخصصة للتجارة SPTI 131081 1 
الأردنية للاستثمارات المتخصصة الاستثمارات المتخصصة SIJC 131086 1 
الاسواق الحرة الاردنية الاسواق الحرة JDFS 131022 2 
الشرق الاوسط للتنمية والتجارة الشرق الاوسط للتنمية MEDV 131033 2 
بندار للتجارة والإستثمار بندار BIND 131219 2 
درويش الخليلي و اولاده الخليلي و اولاده DKHS 131223 2 
مجموعة أوفتك للاستثمار أوفتك للاستثمار BDIN 131228 2 
الجنوب للإلكترونيات الجنوب للإلكترونيات SECO 131230 2 
نوبار للتجارة والاستثمار نوبار للتجارة NOTI 131238 2 
انجاز للتنمية والمشاريع المتعددة انجاز LIPO 141058 2 


قطاع الصناعة الأدوية و الصناعات الطبية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
دار الدواء للتنمية والاستثمار دار الدواء DADI 141012 1 
المركز العربي للصناعات الدوائية المركز العربي /دوائي APHC 141023 1 
الشرق الاوسط للصناعات الدوائية والكيماوية والمستلزمات الطبية شرق أوسط دوائية MPHA 141073 1 
الأردنية لإنتاج الأدوية الأردنية للأدوية JPHM 141204 1 
العربية لصناعة الادوية العربية لصناعة الادوية APMC 141207 1 
العربية للمستلزمات الطبية والغذائية المستلزمات الطبية AFOO 141050 2 
الحياة للصناعات الدوائية الحياة الدوائية HPIC 141210 2 

الصناعات الكيماوية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
المتصدرة للاعمال والمشاريع المتصدرة ACDT 141010 1 
الصناعات الكيماوية الاردنية الصناعات الكيماوية JOIC 141026 1 
العالمية للصناعات الكيماوية العالمية الكيماوية UNIC 141027 1 
الوطنية لصناعة الكلورين الوطنية للكلورين NATC 141054 1 
الموارد الصناعية الأردنية الموارد الصناعية JOIR 141055 1 
المتكاملة للمشاريع المتعددة المتكاملة للمشاريع المتعددة INOH 141086 1 
الصناعية التجارية الزراعية / الانتاج الانتاج ICAG 141009 2 
الصناعات البتروكيماويات الوسيطة البتروكيماويات IPET 141013 2 
رافيا الصناعية للأكياس البلاستيكية رافيا الصناعية RAFI 141030 2 
الصناعات والكبريت الأردنية / جيمكو جيمكو INMJ 141032 2 
السلفوكيماويات الأردنية السلفوكيماويات JOSL 141040 2 
الوطنية للصناعات النسيجية والبلاستيكية النسيجية NATT 141062 2 
الاردنية الكويتية للمنتجات الزراعية والغذائية الكويتية الزراعية JKAF 141067 2 
العربية لصناعة المبيدات والأدوية البيطرية العربية للمبيدات MBED 141209 2 

صناعات الورق و الكرتون 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
مصانع الورق والكرتون الأردنية الورق والكرتون JOPC 141017 1 
اللؤلؤة لصناعة الورق الصحي اللؤلؤة PERL 141081 1 
العربية للمشاريع الاستثمارية العربيه الاستثماريه APCT 141003 2 
الصناعات الوطنية الصناعات الوطنية NATI 141025 2 
العربية للاستثمار والتجارة الدولية التجارية الدولية AIIT 141056 2 

الطباعةوالتغليف 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الاقبال للطباعة والتغليف الاقبال للطباعة EKPC 141100 1 
الاتحاد للصناعات المتطورة الاتحاد المتطورة UADI 141110 1 

الأغذية و المشروبات 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الآلبان الأردنية الآلبان الأردنية JODA 141004 1 
العالمية الحديثة للزيوت النباتية العالمية للزيوت UMIC 141052 1 
المصانع العربية الدولية للأغذية والاستثمار الدولية للأغذية AIFF 141092 1 
دار الغذاء دار الغذاء NDAR 141094 1 
مصانع الزيوت النباتية الأردنية الاردنية للزيوت JVOI 141141 1 
الأردنية لتجهيز وتسويق الدواجن ومنتجاتها تسويق الدواجن JPPC 141002 2 
الاستثمارات العامة الاستثمارات العامة GENI 141029 2 
القرية للصناعات الغذائية والزيوت النباتي القرية UCVO 141044 2 
الكوثر للاستثمار الكوثر KTHR 141053 2 
الوطنية للدواجن الوطنية للدواجن NATP 141084 2 
العصرية للصناعات الغذائية والزيوت النباتية العصرية الغذائية MFID 141095 2 
أمانة للاستثمارات الزراعية والصناعية أمانة الزراعية AMAN 141105 2 
ملح الصافي الأردنية ملح الصافي JOSS 141111 2 
مجموعة الشرق الأوسط للاستثمارات الدولية مجموعة الشرق الدولية MIIG 141119 2 
الوطنية الأولى لصناعة وتكرير الزيوت النباتية الأولى للزيوت النباتية FNVO 141205 2 
عافية العالمية - الأردن عافية AICG 141206 2 

التبغ و السجائر 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الاقبال للاستثمار الاقبال للاستثمار ITCC 141048 1 
مصانع الاتحاد لانتاج التبغ والسجائر الاتحاد للسجائر UTOB 141074 1 
التبغ السجائر الاردنية التبغ والسجائر TBCO 141140 2 

الصناعات الاستخراجية والتعدينية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
العامة للتعدين تعدينكو GENM 141005 1 
العربية لصناعة الالمنيوم/ارال الألمنيوم/آرال AALU 141006 1 
الوطنية لصناعة الصلب الصلب NAST 141011 1 
مناجم الفوسفات الاردنية الفوسفات JOPH 141018 1 
مصانع الاسمنت الأردنية الاسمنت JOCM 141042 1 
حديد الأردن حديد الأردن JOST 141070 1 
الوطنية لصناعات الالمنيوم الوطنية للالمنيوم NATA 141091 1 
البوتاس العربية البوتاس العربية APOT 141043 2 
الأردنية لصناعات الصوف الصخري الصوف الصخري JOWL 141045 2 
الاستثمارات والصناعات المتكاملة الصناعات المتكاملة INTI 141117 2 
مغنيسيا الأردن مغنيسيا الاردن JMAG 141130 2 
الدولية لصناعات السيليكا صناعات السيليكا SLCA 141170 2 
شركة الترافرتين ترافكو TRAV 141203 2 
الوطنية لانتاج النفط والطاقة الكهربائية من الصخر الزيتي الصخر الزيتي JOSE 141216 2 

الصناعات الهندسية و الانشانية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الاردنية لصناعة الأنابيب الأنابيب الأردنية JOPI 141019 1 
الأردنية للصناعات الخشبية / جوايكو جوايكو WOOD 141038 1 
الباطون الجاهز والتوريدات الانشائية الباطون الجاهز RMCC 141065 1 
رم علاء الدين للصناعات الهندسية رم علاء الدين IENG 141077 1 
العربية لصناعة المواسير المعدنية المواسير المعدنية ASPMM 141098 1 
الجنوب لصناعة الفلاتر الجنوب للفلاتر AJFM 141024 2 
الصناعات الهندسية العربية صناعات هندسية عربية AREN 141060 2 
نيزك لصناعة القوالب والمعدات النيزك NAYZ 141069 2 
العامة للصناعات الهندسية العامة الهندسية GEIN 141101 2 
القدس للصناعات الخرسانية القدس الخرسانية AQRM 141208 2 
العامة لصناعة وتسويق الخرسانه الخفيفه الخرسانه الخفيفه GLCI 141211 2 
باطون لصناعة الطوب والبلاط المتداخل باطون لصناعة الطوب BLOK 141214 2 

الصناعات الكهربائية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الوطنية لصناعة الكوابل والأسلاك الكهربائية الوطنية للكوابل WIRE 141039 1 
الكابلات الأردنية الحديثة الكابلات الحديثة JNCC 141059 1 
مجمع الشرق الاوسط للصناعات الهندسية والالكترونية والثقيلة مجمع الشرق الاوسط MECE 141097 1 
الوطنية للصناعات الهندسية المتعددة/ناميكو ناميكو NMCO 141063 2 
العربية للصناعات الكهربائية العربية الكهربائية AEIN 141072 2 
مصانع الكابلات المتحدة الكابلات المتحدة UCIC 141215 2 

صناعات الملابس و الجلود و النسيج 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
الاردنية المركزية الأردنية المركزية JOCE 131096 1 
مصانع الآجواخ الاردنية الآجواخ الأردنية JOWM 141014 1 
الصناعات الصوفية الصناعات الصوفية WOOL 141031 1 
الزي لصناعة الألبسة الجاهزة الزي لصناعة الألبسة ELZA 141061 1 
مجموعة العصر للاستثمار العصر للاستثمار CEIG 131097 2 
الدباغة الاردنية الدباغة JOTN 141020 2 
الغزل والنسيج الاردنية الغزل والنسيج SPIN 141035 2 
الدولية لانتاج اللأقمشة الدولية للأقمشة ITEX 141079 2 
الشركة المتحدة التكاملية للصناعات المتعددة والاستثمار المتحدة التكاملية UNTG 141107 2 
الالبسة الاردنية الالبسة الاردنية CJCC 141213 2 

الصناعات الزجاجية والخزفية 
اسم الشركة  الاسم المختصر للشركة  الرمز الحرفي الرمز الرقمي  السوق  
مصانع الخزف الأردنية الخزف الأردنية JOCF 141015 1 
الدولية للصناعات الخزفية الصناعات الخزفية ICER 141078 1 
المتحدة للصناعات الزجاجية المتحدة الزجاجية UNGI 141075 2

----------


## الامير الاردني

مستنى ردودكم
تقبلو تحياتي ،، القناص ثائر هزايمه !!

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور
مع اني مش فاهم اشي
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## احمد80

اشكرك اخي الكريم

----------


## غير مسجل

بدي رقم شركة ابو هشهش العقارية ضروري 
كيف بقدر احصل عليه؟ضروووووووري

----------

